# how long



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

hi -i have been off for about 13mo now, just went back to work monday ,
i put in 32 hour's for this week ,but i am real slow now ,the mexican boss said that i am to slow he don't need me , how much time would you give a guy who was off this long , i am 53 year's old , i am not a cry baby ????:furious::furious:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

mexican boss? is he legal? If you are a high quality finisher, look for a company doing high quality work not production work.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

maybe you really are slow. nothing wrong with that, but some people really are.


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

d-rock said:


> maybe you really are slow. nothing wrong with that, but some people really are.


yes and no ,just been at home for a year'- :thumbsup: 2 WEEK i could run with them new jack's!!! 4 day's was hard on me


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

fenez said:


> mexican boss? is he legal? If you are a high quality finisher, look for a company doing high quality work not production work.


#1 nope he is not legal- right now all the work here in chicago is production-work 40hour's reg and 18 free hour's =58 a week 
2 hour m-f and 8 hour sat to keep a job here now you got to work some free hour's


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

rabb said:


> yes and no ,just been at home for a year's 2 week's and i can run the them new jack- 4 day's i was just comming around :thumbsup:


?:blink:


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

d-rock said:


> ?:blink:


sorry D-ROCK


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

*Free Hours*



rabb said:


> #1 nope he is not legal- right now all the work here in chicago is production-work 40hour's reg and 18 free hour's =58 a week
> 2 hour m-f and 8 hour sat to keep a job here now you got to work some free hour's


Who told you, you must work free hours? That is illegal.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

free hours don't fly in my world


----------

